# Brandi's Art Journal



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

For a lack of a better name (I get tired of my thread names after a while) this is my latest. 
It won't be a daily journal by any means-just a spot to post my stuff.
Here's the first:
LoveStory's Bishop


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Woah! That's awesome! Do you do these for free? If so, would you mind doing one of Jerry?


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> Woah! That's awesome! Do you do these for free? If so, would you mind doing one of Jerry?


Thanks Angel. It's one of those things that I will do some for free...if I have time. (emphasis on the _some_) I took a look at your barn and he's very 'drawable'. Would you happen to have some other pics?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love it! And you say you're not that good...:roll:
What did you draw that in if i may ask? It looks like pen at first glance, but maybe just dark charcoal... It reminds me of a Will James drawing. I love his books & he sketches all the pictures for them.
You can try my girl if ya want!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I have a bunch of other pics, but most of them are me riding him or me standing there with him. I can look and see if i have a nice headshot or a nice action shot.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful work as ALWAYS! I adore your charcoal pieces, you get so much expression into them


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

lilruffian~thanks =) it's in charcoal and i left it unblended. That's been a tough thing for me not to do-i finish it and want to get to work blending it all together. But i've come to really like the way the 'unfinished' look looks.
And your girl is so cute! I'll see what I can do when I get back home Tuesday.
Angel~sounds good. Even if there's a photo of you riding her that her face looks really nice i can do that too. 
kayty~thanks hun!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I found these. Some of them are attempts at a confo shot, and the last one is me and him.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's August and my artwork is up at Aroma Coffee Bar in Dubuque. Pretty excited about it. I chose 10 pieces to hang and glad I did. Any more than that and it would have been too crowded. 
So here are the pics =) Sorry for the bad pic quality. It's really dark in there and there was a glare from the windows. And I didn't realize how blurry some of the pictures were.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

They look absolutely beautiful there Brandi!!! A HUGE well done from me for getting your work up  You'll have to let me know if you pick up much work from it, I'm interested in displaying some work in a few places too, but don't have time to do any to display ay the moment, too many bloody commissions!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

lol you're a heck of alot better at doing people than i am!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Kayty! It was one of those things that I heard this place did that kind of thing so I stopped in to check it out and got my spot slated for August. There are actually quite a few coffee shops in the area that will showcase an artist for decorations. One of the places down the street from Aroma has the artwork of a friend of mine-she's crazy talented. And I'm hoping to get some work out of it-that'd help a lot. Actually a friend of mine (the one for whom I drew her two horses recently) went to get those two pieces framed and the lady who did them for her was really impressed. Plus she has horses so it'd be awesome if I got a call from her. *here's hoping!*
And I'm jealous you actually have commissions.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well you're certainly talented enough to get some decent work, so I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Haha, I've only got commissions at the moment because I busted my gut for a couple of months trying to push advertising. I've got cards up EVERYWHERE, flyers on windows etc. And a couple of magazine adverts coming out in the next few days as well!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol I missed your post Lilruffian. Drawing people has been a tremendous undertaking for me the past year and a half. Nothing's been more frustrating! It's still been quite the challenge.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Well you're certainly talented enough to get some decent work, so I've got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Haha, I've only got commissions at the moment because I busted my gut for a couple of months trying to push advertising. I've got cards up EVERYWHERE, flyers on windows etc. And a couple of magazine adverts coming out in the next few days as well!


That's awesome though. Unfortunately there isn't that huge of a market for commissioned artwork in my area. Galena's such an 'artsy' town anyways that it's not that easy to get something started when there are already well-established artists. 
And congrats on the magazine ads. That's quite the accomplishment!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, i'm opposite lol i steer AWAY from painting people ****, although i apparently have no choice but to paint a portrait of my nephew for his birthday in october (he'll be a year) because i was forced to paint one of his sister for her first birthday! lol friggin relatives...
I remember my highschool art teacher once saying that the reason ppl are so hard to draw is because it's easier for us to pick out any flaw/ tell if something looks wrong.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

You have my sympathy with the portrait! And I think I agree with your art teacher. It makes sense. You can look at a horse portrait and maybe catch a glitch in the artists' work but you can spot a funny looking human portrait from a mile away. Believe me...I've got some in my sketchbook :lol:


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

you can definatly draw better then me xD i fail and i definatly can't draw lifelike pictures i tryed to draw link (i hope you've heard of him yes i'm also a video game nerd) adn i ttly messed up on his legs boots arm... ilike his shield though LOL

but your work is amazing i would love to have a drawing by you *_*


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

dedebird said:


> you can definatly draw better then me xD i fail and i definatly can't draw lifelike pictures i tryed to draw link (i hope you've heard of him yes i'm also a video game nerd) adn i ttly messed up on his legs boots arm... ilike his shield though LOL
> 
> but your work is amazing i would love to have a drawing by you *_*


Thanks Dede. =) 
And if you'd like a drawing, you can pm me some pics or post them on here if ya'd like.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright my art-sisters D) I need some input. 
So I've been painting a playroom for my manager for his one year old son. I've got about 17 hours invested in this project and he wants to know what he owes me. 
I know I should have gotten it all figured out before I even started but since I've never done anything like this before I really didn't know how to go about the whole process.
I'm supposed to let him know tomorrow. Any suggestions would be great! Even a ball-park range so I know what to consider. I just have absolutely no idea what to even think for a price.
Here's pics of what I did:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well for something like this i would charge no less than $400, probably more. I am going to do a window painting for our local tack store & the manager (who is a friend) has offered $300. It will not be the whole window, but a fair part of it.
My brother's ex-girlfriend's brother also wants me to do a small mural on his daugher's wall & we agreed on $450. (He looked into it professionally and it was around $600-$700)


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know it's been a really long time since I've posted anything. After hanging my stuff at the local coffee shop i lost all my steam for drawing, not to mention that the time just wasn't there!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo, yes about time we see more! I love that one of the paint!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Lilruffian-glad to be drawing again!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all! So my computer was wacked out for seriously the past three months or so. It wouldn't let me onto hf or the artist forum. Was so frustrating! Low and behold yesterday I was able to get back on. So here's my latest! Granted nothing too awfully recent cuz I've been in the process of moving. That throws your whole life off track!








This is of my dad and lil' me. Really pleased with dad's turnout but fudged me up a bit.








One of our dogs Brewski. Quirky lil Jack Russell.








Other dog Toby. Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix.

That's it for now folks! Glad to be back.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

So now that the stress of moving is pretty much done, I'm able to get back into my art again. Last night was the first thing i've finished since we moved in in December. 
So here it is! And by the way-I took the pic with my phone so the quality is horrible. When i find the camera :wink: (i hate moving!) i'll get a better one.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I know how hard commissions are to come by now-a-days... especially with portraits. (SIGH) It seems that commissioners are more keen on purchasing more "cartoon" art of their pets than portraits and other similar, realistic artwork. 

Have you considered "collaborative commissions" with another artist or joining DeviantART.com? Those both are quite the influence on artists' commissions. I had done "collabimissions" with another artist and it turned out to be a dud, so it's all about choosing the right person, but it's also a lot about trust and professionalism (such as you have to trust the other artist not to ruin the work and try to smudge your reputation, etc.). 

If I had the money I would pay a good $150 for a standard (A4) graphite portrait, and at least a good $200 for charcoal, especially for work like yours with such fantastic anatomy and shading.  

Your prices, though, are very affordable as of right now. I can tell you have a great grasp on business ownership, you're not setting yourself up by having prices "too high." However, as I was told by a friend and business owner, if your art is great and your prices low it can drive customers _away_, giving off the impression that there's something "wrong" with your service. 

Regardless of this, I have hopes of commissioning you whenever it's convenient for the both of us.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Alrighty-found the camera and got a better picture-whew!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Lookin good!!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Since I've started my new job at the bank i've found that drawing hasn't been a priority. However one of my coworkers asked me if i'd do a commission piece of her boyfriend's dog. Of course I said yes. So glad i did! Once I started i realized how much i'd missed it. 
So here it is. Soft charcoal 11x14 with tortillion and kneaded eraser. Not one of my best pieces but since I've never done a bulldog (and a pose quite like this one) i'm pleased with it. Here's to hoping she is when i give it to her tomorrow! She saw a wip of it the other day and loved it so i'm pretty confident she'll like it quite a bit. 








Creampuff-it's been awhile since I've actually read some of the other posts on the thread. My internet is painfully slow and i usually have time just to upload a pic and have to rush out the door. So in response to your post, thank you for the kind words! I've never actually heard of collaborative commissions, not sure what that process would be...may have to look into it. And I've heard of deviantart all over the internet but haven't gotten around to checking it out. 
I agree with what you said about prices. I don't want to charge a seasoned-artist' amount since I'm not experienced with a steady flow of commissions like kayty for example. When it came to setting a price bracket on my website I had to do a lot of thinking. Because, like you said, i don't want suspiciously low prices either. Most of the time when I post here on hf for discounted commissions it's just to get a little business coming my way (not that I've ever actually gotten any takers on it ) *Sigh* so yeah that's where I stand right now on the commission-thing. Pretty much at a standstill! :lol: But again thank you for the compliment and wish you the best of luck.
~Brandi


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Alrighty folks it's been awhile (say that everytime!) but here's my latest. My manager at work got married this past Saturday and my wedding gift for her is a portrait of her son.
11x14 Charcoal


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

And here's another one I finally got a picture of. Did this one July 27th. Anyone from my neck of the woods (near Dubuque IA) probably remembers that day. We had a HUGE storm go through that did quite a bit of damage. Our power was out for quite awhile. Anyways, right after the power went out my mom, sister, and I were in the living room reading by candlelight and of course that's when I had the itch to draw. So I pulled out this half-finished drawing that I'd been putting off finishing. So here we were, all reading and drawing by candlelight. Quite the sight I'm sure. 
11x14 charcoal


----------



## back again (Mar 29, 2011)

I absolutely love they way you use charcoal, its really beautiful and a lot softer than anything I can manage.

Its great seeing your posts again


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks back_again...good to be back =)
So after seeing lilruffian's posts of awesomeness I thought i'd dabble in acrylics again. The prospect of painting living, moving things scares me a bit right now so i'm gonna stick with fairly stationery pieces. 
So...here it is! Kinda surprised myself with this one. Not polished by any means, this is still a learning process for me, but a decent starting piece to build from.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like it alot! And your charcoal pieces are awesome, especially the human subjects! 
The lighting is really cool in the painting and so is the detail!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I figured that to get myself to paint (which is like pulling teeth!) I should paint something that I'd want to hang in my own house. And I love paintings like this. The background could have been a little more dense but I'll work on that next time =)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Your sense of light and how to portray it very fine tuned. I , personally, think this is best shown off in black and white artwork, but you know me and my background, so I am not the least bit biased. . . . not!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol tho I agree with you on the black and white. I love how you can use it to show light. But since I'm making myself work with color (not my favorite thing in the world!) I'm trying to figure it out. I'm making myself step out of my comfort zone. And it's not a fun process!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Got the drawing bug again.... 
Golden_Horse's fluffy lil one








And this one was just for fun








Both pieces are 11x14 in medium charcoal.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this one! I like the spontaneity of it and the way you have stayed very true to the medium. It is charcoal, no? It looks like charcoal. I like it when the medium as allowed to show all it's strenths and not asked to do or be something it is not. And, the character of the face is most perceptable in this kind of an intimate closeup. It's not "a foal", it's THAT foal.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Tiny, yep it's charcoal...my favorite medium for the past year and a half or so. I love charcoal-messy but very versatile at the same time. And when I came across Golden's post requesting a drawing i couldn't pass it up-so adorable! The fluffiness was interesting to try and portray and i'm not sure that i was 100% successful in my attempt but i like it nonetheless. 
And i'm on a roll tonight! Here's another one. Here i thought I was finished and after scanning it realized i forgot a part of the bridle. But i'm getting way too tired to focus, may end up messing it up. so i'll finish tomorrow and post finished product.
Charcoal 11x14


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't been in here for ages, too busy trying to finish my own commissions - HOORAY only one more to go then I am free for Christmas, back to the grinder in January though. Phew, busy busy!!

Anyway - Brandi, these are absoltely superb! I am in love with the above (andy or lippy I'm presuming?) charcoal, just beautiful. It oozes softness and beauty. Stunning work, huge pats on the back!!!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Ooh, that last horse...quite possibly my favorite from you yet!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kayty said:


> I haven't been in here for ages, too busy trying to finish my own commissions - HOORAY only one more to go then I am free for Christmas, back to the grinder in January though. Phew, busy busy!!
> 
> Anyway - Brandi, these are absoltely superb! I am in love with the above (andy or lippy I'm presuming?) charcoal, just beautiful. It oozes softness and beauty. Stunning work, huge pats on the back!!!


 
Pretty much DITTO this^


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks girls! 
Kayty~I know i've told you this before but what I wouldn't give for the commissions that you have! What a nice problem to have :lol: And thanks for the nice words, I'm not 100% finished with it yet. I did a lil bit with it last night but still not quite happy with it yet. One day...
Tiny~Thanks again :wink:
Liz~Hey there! And thanks, hope the finished product turns out alright. I have a horrible knack for ruining a drawing with the 'finishing touches'.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone! I have another thread where I posted this pic but since this is my 'art journal' i felt that i should post it here too. 
So here it is! This is tinyliny's boy Mac.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

put down the phone and keep drawing these are fantastic I love the way you get the piece to feel


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

duffy~i had a major blonde moment when I read your comment. I've actually been on the phone for the past two hours. So when I read that, I thought 'how in the world did he know??' ....and then I remembered my pic. :rofl:
Silly me!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I Absolutely love it! It looks exactly like him and the way he looks out kind of sideways , with his white Appy eyes. It's just a delight to have this done for me. I would never get around to doing Mac myelf . I am tickled pink!

BTW, here is the reference photo::


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a wip of something I'm working on at the moment. I still have a LONG way to go. Lots of layering and shading. At the moment it doesn't look so hot but it'll come along. :wink:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm very much liking your charcoal work midwestgirl.  The only time I ever used charcoal was way back when I was at college. Pencils are my thing but I really should explore other mediums. Looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I'm very much liking your charcoal work midwestgirl.  The only time I ever used charcoal was way back when I was at college. Pencils are my thing but I really should explore other mediums. Looking forward to seeing this finished.


Thanks! I used to snub charcoal because it was so messy compared to graphite. But i've used it for so long now that i feel i need to get back into pencil again. Feel like i'm going to have to learn all over again with it :lol:


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

And here's the latest. Started working on another one too, nice way to distract myself when i get frustrated! 








And Nimir, a gorgeous brindle.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous work!!!! Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Subbing


----------

